# Engraved rifle cartridges



## Joebobber (May 11, 2021)

Anyone know where a guy can get some .30 cal rifle cartridges engraved for pens?  Or where they can be purchased?  Other than the 1 they have at Arizona Silhouette?


----------



## MRDucks2 (May 11, 2021)

You would think a local trophy shop should be able to work with them.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 11, 2021)

There is a company that does engravings on cartridges from 21 gun salutes.  They are on the internet, a Google search should provide the contact.


----------



## alucas (May 11, 2021)

I have a friend with a glowforge he claims you can coat metal with a substance then engrave that dried substance.  but im not sure how durable that would be on a pen


----------



## Curly (May 11, 2021)

Check at https://ptownsubbie.com in their Pen Components section. He might also do custom work.

Pete


----------



## Joebobber (May 12, 2021)

dogcatcher said:


> There is a company that does engravings on cartridges from 21 gun salutes.  They are on the internet, a Google search should provide the contact.


Thank you!


----------

